# Anti's file lawsuit to ban bowhunting in PA.



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Anti's Seek Court Order to Stop Bowhunt
USSA offers legal expertise to county
September 7, 2007 (Pennsylvania)

A lawsuit has been brought in Pennsylvania that could allow animal activists to prohibit hunting on properties that are left to the government as charitable trusts.

Three anti-hunters recently filed suit seeking to overturn a decision to permit archery hunting on a portion of the Trexler Game Preserve in Lehigh County. The county entered into a cooperative agreement with the state that will allow archery deer and turkey hunting, beginning on Sept. 29, on 471 acres of the 1,100-acre preserve.

Plaintiffs Virginia Wolfe, president of the Lehigh Valley Animal Rights Coalition; Shawn Hubler; and Carol Loomis claim hunting runs contrary to the intent of the late Gen. Harry Trexler, who deeded to property to the county in 1933. The women are not affiliated with the Harry C. Trexler Trust, but have nonetheless asked a judge to stop the hunt until a hearing is held on whether the plan violates his will.

Jane Roth, executive director of the Harry C. Trexler Trust, said the trust does not take issue with the plan.

County officials will be asking a judge to rule that the women have no right to bring suit. None of them have any connection to the Trexler trust, nor can they prove their claim that the late General Trexler, who died more than 70 years ago, would not have approved of the hunt.

The U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance Foundation will offer legal experts to Lehigh County on this issue.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

People are ******ed! Just leave well enough alone!


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

You cant fix stupid!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Who exactly are the stupid and ******ed ???*

I love this... reaction to the news of a lawsuit against bowhunting is "you can't fix stupid" and "People are ******ed! Just leave well enough alone!"

I'll tell you ******ED AND STUPID aint the animal rights people. It aint the ANIT HUNTERS.... IT THE HUNTERS THEMSELVES.

Hunters don't seem to have a clue as to what's going on. ******ed is thinking that you do nothing and nothing will happen. ******ed is fighting amongs compound shooters and crossbows. ******ed is traditional muzzleloader shooters (yeah right) fighting agains modern muzzleloader shooters... It's not the ANIMALS RIGHTS/ANTIHUNTER who's ******ED my friends it's hunters who don't think about their actions. It's hunters who are selfish in their demands that they only have rights over other hunters. It's hunter's who think that "it can't happen".

Hunters, its been preached over and over and over and over... need to set aside differences and band together, but hunters it seems are TOO STUPID to figure it out. The animals rights and anti hunters are NEVER GOING TO GIVE UP. They work night and day every day of the year to stop our hunting. What are WE DOING TO STOP THEM?

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## get_r_done_hunt (Oct 21, 2006)

*can't stop humane nature*

from the creation of man till present day. Man is forcedto hunt for survival if it was not for hunting man whould not be around. You know i laugh at people today all wrapped up in there high lifes. You know if it all ended and we went back to the ice age like there saying then what please take this into consideration MAN MUST HUNT TO SURVIVE.


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Pissin' in the wind*

The trustee said the "trust does NOT take issue with the plan (to allow hunting)"! I wonder who is footing the bill for these anti-hunters. This suit is B.S. 

It disgusts me what people sue for on a regular basis in this country and then we entertain the idea when we should be calling them (and the system) out. Throw it out, judge!

Maybe we should we all converge on the Trexler Preserve on the 29th with our bows, ready to hunt, to show support. (I'd bet there are more than a few savvy individuals who already have the place scouted for whitetails)


----------



## doebuggy (Apr 21, 2007)

rattus58 said:


> I love this... reaction to the news of a lawsuit against bowhunting is "you can't fix stupid" and "People are ******ed! Just leave well enough alone!"
> 
> I'll tell you ******ED AND STUPID aint the animal rights people. It aint the ANIT HUNTERS.... IT THE HUNTERS THEMSELVES.
> 
> ...


 aman. 100 % correct, but you cant fix stupid on some people either. they are as strong on their beliefs as we hunters are on ours, except they make the most of theirs and we don't.


----------



## doebuggy (Apr 21, 2007)

maby we should have a bow season on anti hunters and all thoe's pettifogger laywers. shucks throw in a few jews and i'll take the first shot.:nyah:


----------



## doebuggy (Apr 21, 2007)

lord i appologize for the jew remark and take care of all the starving pigmeas in new geinnie :nixon::usa2:


----------



## JustAFlinger (Aug 30, 2007)

rattus58 said:


> I love this... reaction to the news of a lawsuit against bowhunting is "you can't fix stupid" and "People are ******ed! Just leave well enough alone!"
> 
> I'll tell you ******ED AND STUPID aint the animal rights people. It aint the ANIT HUNTERS.... IT THE HUNTERS THEMSELVES.
> 
> ...




I agree totally, and thats been one of my biggest complaints when it comes to gun control with people who are rifle hunters and only use bolt action rifles, A lot of them are like what do I care about assault rifles or pistols, I could care less what happens to them. I said you just don't think sometimes, what happens when those guns are gone and the people who have fought for those rights finally get them taken away and then they don't fight for your rights to own a hunting rifle and they finally get taken away. United we stand, and divided we fall.......on both of these issues.


----------

